# Bearnaise sauce



## ptolemy (Jan 14, 2012)

Few things I was curious about.

1. Most places have herbs filtered out. Is it a must?
2. The sauce taste, should you feel vinegar or wine cut through the richness of butter or just provide a tiny zing?


My first attempt. I prefer to see herbs/etc but I imagine not everyone likes it?

Anyone has a great recipe?


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 14, 2012)

I can see yours splitting :scared4: lol
Each yolk can hold upwards of 15 oz of butter the way I do it. 

Start by reducing tarragon vinegar.
Now start with the yolk, I add about 1oz white wine but you can use water, and whisk with a balloon whisk until it triples it's size and almost hits ribbon stage,
Then place the bowl over a heat source and continue whisking until you hit a solid ribbon stage. Now you can whisk in the butter. Once you form an emulsion you can stream in much faster than people think. Just whisk till all the butter is in. Don't worry if it seems too thick because this is where you add the reduced vinegar, I also like a bit of lemon juice and Tabasco. Now add Kosher salt and fresh white pepper and some finely minced fresh tarragon leaves. Serve immediately or hold at optimal temperature.

And don't break it!! :justkidding:


----------



## ptolemy (Jan 14, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> I can see yours splitting :scared4: lol
> Each yolk can hold upwards of 15 oz of butter the way I do it.
> 
> Start by reducing tarragon vinegar.
> ...



I know :scared4::scared4::scared4:

This was a trial run because I never really had it before, so I wanted to make sure I even like it, but I like it so much that I am saving some for dinner. Maybe it's bad pics/etc but it didn't split. I also didn't use whisk and just had a spoon to mix, so maybe that's why consistency looks funny but it didn't have any lumps.

I am a newb to these sauces, so really want to be able to make few of them well and this is the one I want to master.


----------



## ecchef (Jan 14, 2012)

I dunno ptolemy...looks broken to me too. :eyebrow: Buy a whip.


----------



## shankster (Jan 14, 2012)

First you must master the "mother sauce"(hollandaise),then you can master its derivatives(Charon,Mousseline,Bearnaise etc)... :-D

And a whisk is a must..


----------



## James (Jan 14, 2012)

Be careful with the yolks; too hot and they curdle. I made hollandaise sauce and its derivatives over a hot water bath until I had a feel of how far I could take the yolks (with regard to temperature).


----------



## Andrew H (Jan 14, 2012)

James said:


> Be careful with the yolks; too hot and they curdle. I made hollandaise sauce and its derivatives over a hot water bath until I had a feel of how far I could take the yolks (with regard to temperature).



I always make mine over a double boiler, makes things easier for me.


----------



## Ratton (Jan 15, 2012)

I was taught to make mine in a blender!! :happymug:


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 15, 2012)

Ratton said:


> I was taught to make mine in a blender!! :happymug:


me too or a robot coupe. I have never had one break in 18 years.


----------



## Vertigo (Jan 15, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> I always make mine over a double boiler, makes things easier for me.



Right on the gas burner. You turtles need to take a few shifts in a breakfast joint.


----------



## Andrew H (Jan 15, 2012)

Vertigo said:


> Right on the gas burner. You turtles need to take a few shifts in a breakfast joint.



Or own a gas burner.... :viking:


----------



## K-Fed (Jan 15, 2012)

Vertigo said:


> Right on the gas burner. You turtles need to take a few shifts in a breakfast joint.


 +1. and to answer the origional questions... no and yes. I perfer to strain the reduction and add fresh minced tarragon and chervil just before plating only because I have a thing against army green herbs in my dishes and do whatever I can to eliminate it. Another thing that I've also enjoyed to kick up the tarragon flavor is to add a bit of Pernod to the reduction.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 16, 2012)

Vertigo said:


> Right on the gas burner. You turtles need to take a few shifts in a breakfast joint.



Hey not everyone's workplace has an old busted burner with a giant, exposed pilot to keep the heat low enough.

Ok mine does too, but that's besides the point.


----------



## Keith Neal (Jan 16, 2012)

This is the recipe I use when I teach this sauce:

"Bearnaise sauce

Essence:

Chop finely:

1 shallot
2 tablespoons fresh tarragon
1 tablespoon fresh parsley

Put in a small sauce pan with

¼ cup tarragon vinegar
¼ cup water

Boil down to a couple of tablespoons of liquid, and allow to cool. Do not put essence in the sauce hot, or it will separate and ruin the sauce.

The tarragon and vinegar are the key elements here, but proportions vary widely from cook to cook. Some use white wine instead of water, some use much more tarragon and no parsley, some use spring onions instead of shallots, etc. It doesn&#8217;t really matter as long as the tarragon and vinegar are there.

Make Hollandaise base sauce:

Everyone uses a double boiler, which is a good idea. Ignoring caution, put four egg yolks into a sauce pan and put on low heat, stirring constantly and being certain to scrape the bottom of the pan so no part of the sauce stays in contact with the pan for too long. A &#8220;spoonula&#8221; works best.

As soon as the eggs are on the heat, start adding 2 sticks of unsalted room-temperature butter a tablespoon or so at a time, stirring until the sauce thickens noticeably -- about 20 minutes. Add essence to taste and re-thicken. Remove from heat and keep stirring until no longer hot, or the sauce will separate. Serve onto or beside meat that is not too hot, or, again, the sauce will separate. Some sauce on the side is good, too.

This process cannot be learned from print. It takes experience. Everyone has sauces separate, in which case you have scrambled eggs floating in butter &#8211; horrible -- throw it out and start over. It is unwise to start a Hollandaise or Béarnaise without enough eggs and butter for a do-over.

There are other ways to make this sauce, such as using a blender or food processor or whisk to emulsify, but those sauces are not as good. Thickening by cooking is preferred."


----------



## shankster (Jan 16, 2012)

Whole butter instead of clarified..interesting..


----------



## jgraeff (Jan 16, 2012)

Theory's method is the same way we do it here. Most of the time we only use water instead of wine. We use a tarragon leaves that are stored in vinegar for our bernaise though. And a little lemon juice is a must. We use cayenne pepper instead of tabasco but that is your preference. 

Clarified is the best if you want to hold it for any period of time however whole butter works just fine.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah I whisk the yolks straight over a gas burner full blast. Once they are ready I place the bowl in a circular insert cutout over the steam table and whisk in the clarified butter, then finish as I stated earlier.


----------



## Vertigo (Jan 16, 2012)

johndoughy said:


> Hey not everyone's workplace has an old busted burner with a giant, exposed pilot to keep the heat low enough.


Lol! Nah, I don't do it low and slow. I just stir a bunch of butter into scrambled eggs and call it Haulin' Daze. The yokels around here don't know the difference.


----------



## Vertigo (Jan 16, 2012)

shankster said:


> Whole butter instead of clarified..interesting..



The "mouth-feel" isn't quite as silky, but depending on the application it's really no big deal. It also gives you a boatload more protection against breakage. Softened room temp whole butter mixes into the yolks like it was meant to be there--clarified butter is a lot more fussy.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 16, 2012)

Vertigo said:


> It also gives you a boatload more protection against breakage.



lus1:


----------



## Keith Neal (Jan 16, 2012)

Vertigo said:


> The "mouth-feel" isn't quite as silky, but depending on the application it's really no big deal. It also gives you a boatload more protection against breakage. Softened room temp whole butter mixes into the yolks like it was meant to be there--clarified butter is a lot more fussy.



I would be very interested to know what you think of the sauce when thickened by cooking rather than emulsiying by whisking or variations. It is probably not practical for the professional environment, but I think it tastes much better cooked, and am curious what you think, including mouth-feel.

Keith


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 16, 2012)

johndoughy said:


> lus1:



Seeing as how whole butter is already an emulsion I can see the merit in this. Though I've never tried it. I wonder about the temperature of the whole butter though. When I use clarified it's normally over 150 degrees.


----------



## Andrew H (Jan 16, 2012)

Keith Neal said:


> I would be very interested to know what you think of the sauce when thickened by cooking rather than emulsiying by whisking or variations. It is probably not practical for the professional environment, but I think it tastes much better cooked, and am curious what you think, including mouth-feel.
> 
> Keith



So you're saying there is a different flavor when you create an emulsion by cooking (which I didn't know was possible) as opposed to whisking in the fat?


----------



## Keith Neal (Jan 16, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> So you're saying there is a different flavor when you create an emulsion by cooking (which I didn't know was possible) as opposed to whisking in the fat?



I think so. I wish you guys would try it and tell me what you think.

By the way, for heat control, I take the pan off the fire and put my hand full on the bottom of the pan. If I can hold it there a second or so, it is OK. If it is too hot to touch, it is too hot and will separate.

Keith


----------



## shankster (Jan 16, 2012)

When you whisk in the fat over heat(double boiler,open flame etc) aren't you essentially cooking it somewhat? Even adding hot clarified butter will kinda cook the yolks to a certain extent..


----------



## K-Fed (Jan 17, 2012)

I made a bit of bernaise today for a special. snapped a quick pic. 






and the clarified butter.


----------



## SpikeC (Jan 17, 2012)

So where is the special?


----------



## K-Fed (Jan 17, 2012)

SpikeC said:


> So where is the special?



It was to busy for me to take a picture. It was crab/shrimp/cod stuffed cod, with roasted asparagus in the roll... essentially cod oscar.


----------



## SpikeC (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm sure it was fabulous, butt being allergic to crustaceans I can not get very enthusiastic about the concept!


----------



## Salty dog (Jan 18, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;ydAK9ZpYKNc]http://youtu.be/ydAK9ZpYKNc[/video]


----------



## Keith Neal (Jan 18, 2012)

You probably cannot tell much from a still photo, but this is the bearnaise:


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 18, 2012)

Anyone care to share the blender method? I think Eric Ripert has a method in the blender though I've never tried.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jan 18, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> Seeing as how whole butter is already an emulsion I can see the merit in this. Though I've never tried it. I wonder about the temperature of the whole butter though. When I use clarified it's normally over 150 degrees.



I use whole butter in mine. I usually use about 12 yolks for a pound of butter (yeah i know). Put them in a bowl and whisk over heat. Right on the grill, burner, flat top, whatever. Whisk and cook them until they are light yellow and thick (it can take awhile, depending how aggressive you are with the heat). Then I start adding small cubes of room temp butter. At this point I usually put a wet folded towel on the apron in front of the burners/flattop and sit the bowl there. Still hot enough to melt the butter, but you don't have to hold and whisk it constantly. Add some butter, give it a whisk, let it sit, whisk again, repeat until incorporated, add more butter. At the end I will add lemon juice/worcestershire/tabasco/salt, whatever you like. You cook the eggs first by themselves, so the temperature of the butter doesnt matter. It holds really well and the whole butter tastes good. I hold mine on top of the pass, where my plates are, the underside of which has a heat lamp attached to it.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jan 18, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> Anyone care to share the blender method? I think Eric Ripert has a method in the blender though I've never tried.



Ive done it in a robot coupe with clarified butter before. Basically just like making aioli in a robo, just sub out oil for warm clarified. I assume you could use whole butter too, just cook your eggs first like above, transfer to robo, start adding butter. The heat the robo generates when in constant use should help keep everything together. I've just never done this before, so don't try it for the first time 10 minutes before service starts, haha.


----------



## shankster (Jan 18, 2012)

We do it all the time at the catering co I'm working at.Butter(clarified)has to be hot,we microwave it for 3 mins,yolks room temp add essence or water or lemon juice S&P etc or what ever else you want,turn on robo(or blender which is what we use) and drizzle in the butter.It works well.Before I started working there I'd never heard of this methode before.
Who'da thunk....


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jan 18, 2012)

Im not a posting this from knowledge or anything, but a quick youtube search forund this... 
[video=youtube;ObxZtCt5BsE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObxZtCt5BsE[/video]


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 18, 2012)

ecchef said:


> I dunno ptolemy...looks broken to me too. :eyebrow: Buy a whip.



Oh honey, THAT'S not broken. You should've seen what I made the other day. Playing with a microwave hollandaise recipe, and hubby interrupted at a bad time. It came out looking like cottage cheese. :yuck:

It tasted fine, tho, and we mopped up the oily residue with some fresh rolls. The next day I used a little boiling water to fix the leftovers--this was one ugly sauce, and it smoothed right out.

Oh, and I leave the herbs in.


----------



## SpikeC (Jan 18, 2012)

Way cool! Nice to see Salty vids again!


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 18, 2012)

JohnnyChance said:


> I usually use about 12 yolks for a pound of butter (yeah i know).




Gaaah! I can make 12 LBs of sauce with that many yolks lol


----------



## Andrew H (Jan 18, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> Gaaah! I can make 12 LBs of sauce with that many yolks lol



 I use 6 yolks for a pound of butter, just a matter of taste.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jan 18, 2012)

ThEoRy said:


> Gaaah! I can make 12 LBs of sauce with that many yolks lol



Our eggs come from a local farm and are $2 a dozen. I think you guys can afford the extra yolks, haha.


----------



## bieniek (Jan 19, 2012)

Some ago I worked with sous chef from The Drones [Marco Pierre White].

Try reduction this method

Chop shallots thinly, garlic also. Cover with mixture of white vine and wv vinegar 1/5. DOnt use more liquid then just to cover. Throw in some black peppercorns. Throw whatever seasoning you wish,

Bring to boil and just about then take out the heat, if its only for bearnaise, when it gets to 90 degrees throw tarragon in, cover with cling film and cool in fridge. 

Next day taste it, and tell me isnt it sweeter and with more body that the overcooked shite.


----------



## Ratton (Jan 21, 2012)

Here is a link to sous vide Bearnaise Sauce : http://svkitchen.com/?p=2774


----------



## spinblue (Jan 22, 2012)

Has anyone used Xanthan Gum to keep things stabilized?


----------



## Crothcipt (Jan 22, 2012)

being new here, and this is my first post. I would like to say I have done both the wisk and blender way. I have used a copper bowl over water and fryer (had no room on the stove). :eek2:

our recipe called for 1c of easy eggs (pretty much egg yolks in a carton) with 1lb of whole butter. I have since forgot how long you microwaved the butter but to hot and you get bad sauce and have to start over. (blender method):curse:

the most I had to do at one time was 50 egg yolks in the bowl. man my arm hurt for 2 weeks after that one. I think I ended with 2 gal. of sauce.:spiteful:

btw I am loving this forum I can sit and read all day about knifes and cooking.

I have been wanting to try xanthium and other stabilizers but have not had the opportunity to. But am willing to gum things up more any time.:cookegg:


----------



## SpikeC (Jan 22, 2012)

Welcome to the Knut house! Boy howdy, that's a big batch of sauce!


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 22, 2012)

50 yolks is a little too much for 2 people.

Been making hollandaise in the microwave lately--1 yolk, about 1/2 stick butter, lemon juice to taste. Soften the butter in the microwave (you want it softened, not melted, or you will get a nasty mess.) Meanwhile, whisk the yolk with the lemon juice. Mix it with the softened butter and let it sit for a couple of minutes.






Then nuke the mixture for 10-20 seconds, remove and whisk, and repeat as necessary. The mixture will go from lumpy to liquid, then make a thickened sauce (should only take about a minute or less cooking time) Season as desired.






Mix in some of bieniek's reduction, and you have a reasonable facsimile of bearnaise in just a couple of minutes.

It may not be perfect, but it's fast, easy, and a nice small quantity.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jan 22, 2012)

the 50 eggs was for a breakfast buffet. I agree I think there was over 200 people that day, being mom's day.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 22, 2012)

Microwaves are insane. I wish I had one. It's like a food science experiment.


----------



## Lucretia (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't use the microwave for cooking much. Mainly reheating, thawing, and boiling water. But the microwave hollandaise works pretty well.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jan 22, 2012)

I'd use it to make rice, soften butter, un-stale bread, melt chocolate, reheat food, warm milk, "bake" potatoes..the food cooks itself! It's crazy.


----------



## ajhuff (Jan 22, 2012)

I use ours too cook my daughter's chicken nuggets, hard boiled eggs and as a timer. That's it. It gets more use as a timer than anything else.

-AJ


----------

